
What Do I Do If the Bank Says I’m Dead? - catacombs
https://themarkup.org/ask-the-markup/2020/08/18/what-to-do-if-the-bank-says-youre-dead
======
simonblack
Demand they supply you with a copy of your Death Certificate.

